# New Mini MagLED multi-mode (pictures)



## asdalton (Feb 4, 2009)

I found these at Fry's today (Sunnyvale, CA) for $21.99.


















*New Mini MagLED (left); Fenix L1T 2.0 Rebel (right)*


Modes: High (~40 lm), Low (~10 lm), slow flash, SOS
Resets to high when off for about 3 seconds.

First impressions:

I wasn't too impressed at first, but it seems like a decent light after I've used it for a while. I no longer have my 2006 2AA MagLED, but I think that this one is a bit brighter. It's not a huge step up in brightness like the 2D MagLED is, however.

I bought 2 of these. One has a neutral white tint, while the other is cool white.


----------



## rockz4532 (Feb 4, 2009)

OMG!!!! THATS WHAT I WAS WAITING FOR!!!!!!! HOLY [email protected]#$ MULTI MODE?!?!?! 
Ok getting a bit overenthusiastic there, but i never thought mag would have a multi level, especially for the 2aa, at the same price. i have to pick one of those up this weekend. Im beginning to like Mag even more now, rebels in the LED lights, and multi mode for 2aa. i cant believe they can do this at the same price.


----------



## victor01 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yet a step up with nice innovation from maglite, but for me personally, I'll stick to my Fenixes.


----------



## Penguin (Feb 4, 2009)

thought i'd never see the day.... impressed  maybe i'll pick one up next black friday...


----------



## PCC (Feb 4, 2009)

How do you change modes?


----------



## greenLED (Feb 4, 2009)

Cool! A rebel in there, and it also seems like they incorporated the "IQ" technology in there.

For $20 and the Mag name behind them, these may open the doors for a lot of folks entering the LED world.


----------



## ResQTech (Feb 4, 2009)

Seems pretty nice, I'm assuming you change modes by twisting on/off? Wonder what the runtime on it is tho.


----------



## Cydonia (Feb 4, 2009)

That's pretty cool I suppose. They would be crazy to keep selling the old incandescent side by side with this new MiniMag.
They have to be phasing the crap old incans out for sure now :devil:


----------



## rockz4532 (Feb 4, 2009)

I like it because it's the first semi-decent light in big-name stores. I don't think you find Fenix's on store shelfs do you? Multi mode, quality light for $25? I'm sold on that.


----------



## asdalton (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, you change modes by turning on and off like most other multi-mode lights--except that you twist since there's no pushbutton switch.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 4, 2009)

I wonder if it still has the sharp cut-off when the batteries get down. Reports of this kept me from buying the old 2AA MagLed.

Geoff


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Humm, makes me a bit more interested in Maglites.

I'm glad they are bringing new technology to the public who still think Mags are the best ever.

Wondering about runtime, heatsinking, and how it will be received.

What does it say next to the LED? Looks like 080 or 060.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 4, 2009)

HOLY SH*T!!!!! I thought I would be done buying flashlights (which could take decades. LOL) before Mag came out with something new. 
Looks like a decent product, especially considering they didn't increase the price.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 4, 2009)

Strobe and sos Is it also a Rebel 60?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 4, 2009)

Vewy Intewesting!


----------



## davidt (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm impressed. Multimode, around 20 bucks, widely available to the general public. 

Finally mag decided to package the new models in a radically different packaging. This should catch people's eyes.


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 4, 2009)

What is stopping Mag from jumping into the Cree emitters? I don't think there is not too much technology involved in this.


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 4, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> What is stopping Mag from jumping into the Cree emitters? I don't think there is not too much technology involved in this.


It could be because they might have a deal with Luxeon. IIRC they had a deal with the Luxeon IIIs.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kavvika (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out which "extra" mode is worse...*slow* strobe or SOS 

I'm completely sold on the E1L UI: low first, then high, then click back to low. My, we are a picky bunch arent' we?

However, I'll give them some credit for a step in the right direction. I'll just have to keep buying their incandescent models for use as hosts.


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 4, 2009)

not bad....


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 4, 2009)

they should have the rebel led in the solitaire as well...


----------



## willrx (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, I'm excited by this! The new 2D is a great improvement in my opinion-and this seems like it too. Off to Fry's to see for myself. Next up will have to be a rebel Solitaire! 30th anniversary is looking good for Mag Instruments.:twothumbs


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 4, 2009)

I wonder what the drive current is. Same as the previous version? Lower, since they're using a better emitter?

About 40 lumens, you say, so maybe 60 lumens nominal at the emitter? Rebel 060? Driven at one watt?

Did you happen to see a three cell version?


----------



## bigfoot (Feb 4, 2009)

Apparently Mag has been paying attention more than people give them credit for. Just took them a lot longer to jump on the bandwagon.

:thumbsup:

I have one of the MagLED 2xAA models from a couple of years ago -- this new model looks like it possibly shares the same form factor (length) of the incan models.

Can anyone comment on heatsinking (if any) and runtimes?


----------



## JamisonM (Feb 4, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> Humm, makes me a bit more interested in Maglites.
> 
> I'm glad they are bringing new technology to the public who still think Mags are the best ever.
> 
> ...


I doubt there's much if any heatsinking. My 2D maglite and 3AA minimag both use the same kind of LED/driver module. It looks like this. I also bet you could take that module out and put it into one of the newer D or C cell maglites with a rebel in it and have multi-mode D/C cell maglite.


----------



## f22shift (Feb 4, 2009)

not bad. a step in the right direction.


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting...too bad about strobe and SOS though.

Oh well, it's "new and improved"...something most people around here never expected from Mag this soon.


----------



## outersquare (Feb 4, 2009)

this is funny, i think SF actually has Mag beat for vaporware now


----------



## etc (Feb 4, 2009)

What's the runtime for 40 and 10 lumen modes?


----------



## ace0001a (Feb 5, 2009)

Cydonia said:


> That's pretty cool I suppose. They would be crazy to keep selling the old incandescent side by side with this new MiniMag.
> They have to be phasing the crap old incans out for sure now :devil:



Oh god I hope not...I think for non-flashaholics, the incan Mags are probably a huge seller worldwide. Besides, I want to continue being able to buy Mags to mod.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pretty neat! I'll pick one up the next time I see them. It makes a great loaner light. On a couple of Energizer lithiums, it should get decent runtime.


----------



## darknessemitter (Feb 5, 2009)

While slow strobe and SOS seem like annoying modes to be stuck with, you could fit it with a tailcap clicky for rapid mode shifting. At least with the older MiniMagLED, you could get it to work with some tailcaps made for the standard MiniMag by stretching out the spring. I'm guessing it works with this one too.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you, asdalton, for your find !


:goodjob:



Will you please measure the *Length* of this new model ?



Wondering if it is dimensionally identical to the incand. models.


Thank you.


(appears to NOT have a lanyard hole)

:shakehead 
_


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Feb 5, 2009)

Modern technology from Mag 

Amazing :bow:


----------



## allburger (Feb 5, 2009)

I think that mag is starting to enter the flashlight market...What I mean is, playing the marketing game of releasing a product and then improving it to interest people to buy the next best thing. 

Right now, even with a rebel 60, this will be much brighter than a stock incan minimag. To me, it seemed that they almost tried to match the incan output on their 2D, 3D, and 4D LED models. 

This could be their first step in pursuing a developing market. I honestly believe that the flashlight market is an uninformed consumer market waiting to explode. There are great differences between us people on CPF and the rest of the world. I think that we all have some common interests that brought us here.

I think that maglite may catch the attention of the world with multi-modes and a higher output LED, and may spring some interest in the rest of the industry which is already so much futher advanced. The only difference is that Mag has economies of scale and can mass produce a consumer good for much cheaper than Fenix, or Nitecore for example can.

I'd love to see the world demand a higher quality flashlight. It would create competition and further innovation.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 5, 2009)

Um, um, um... :sick2:  

I HONESTLY can't believe this!!! First the Rebel in the D cell model, and now in the AA WITH a multi-mode driver??? Just the Rebel LED would have been shocking enough.





The driver is what REALLY surprises me. It must be getting cold downstairs...

Brace yourselves folks! This could get interesting.


----------



## metlarules (Feb 5, 2009)

A quality light with lifetime guarantee,led, multi-mode,available in stores everywhere for a hair over 20 bucks. Looks like China has their work cut out for them. Who is going to be the 1st to drop in a Rebel 100?


----------



## McAllan (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG! Unbelieveable :wow:

Now we just need to see Mag implementing a tail switch and hard anodizing - or even better - stainless steel ones :kiss:
If of course a real glass lens - but that minor issue most can easily fix themselves if only Mag not gets the stupid idea to locktite it.

Lets just hope I'm not getting disappointed when those new ones finally find their way to Europe. 

A local store had the (now old) black one 2AA at a great discount just before Xmas and I rushed out to get one even though I didn't really need it.
What a great disappointment. It's only driving the LED with 0.6 w or something like that (a guess taking the unknown inverter efficiency in account). The LED might be able to handle 3w (with proper heat sinking) but it's driven nowhere near it's capabilities. On top of that it's pretty cold color. The NiteIze 1w drop-in is almost as bright but way better color temperature and color rendition.
On top of that the IQ switch doesn't work with it. I've done a mock up and electrically it seems to function very well with the IQ switch (draws roughly the same as the NiteIze 1w so no danger of overload). Threads fit but that's just about it. I might modify an IQ switch when I get the time. It needs a longer spring (have one) and a way to make contact to the body. I could grind the switch and the body to remove anodizing to make path like that of the D versions but I prefer not to (in order to have it most true to the original as possible). A proper spring soldered to the brass ring on the IQ switch should do the trick. Will make a thread about when I get the time to make the modification


----------



## cruisemissile (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks ASDALTON for sharing pics.

i have mixed feelings about MAG.
they waited a long time to get into LED's, and when they did, they didn't change their design. 
MAG should have been at the forefront of innovation and design, they had the name and reputation.
unfortunately for some like me, I already spent plenty of cash on more powerful sexier flashlights.
however, during last black friday I did spring for a MAD 3D LED and minimag LED. I would not have paid full price.
the mini went in wifey's car and the mag D went in our kitchen. its actually got a pretty good run time. we find not using it much because its large and clunky. but in the event of a power outage its big and got a reassurring feel in the hand.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Feb 5, 2009)

*asdalton* could you please take some more pictures on the instructions/package?

Thanks!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm glad for all the people who actually don't know about LED-flashlights and who will now buy something decent in the stores.

In Luxembourg, big supermarkets and lots of electricians sell Maglites, it's the only known real brand, most people actually have incandescent plastic crap, which you get either really cheap or for free when buying another electrical device.

My Mini-Mags are equipped with Crees, no reflector anymore, but a lens. I don't know what the LED brings, but the output from the lens should be around 80 to 100 Lumen, only flood of course. The dropin cost much more than these new MiniMags cost now!


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 5, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Will you please measure the *Length* of this new model ?
> 
> Wondering if it is dimensionally identical to the incand. models.
> 
> ...


To me it looks to be the same body as the Lux III AA MagLED lights. 
If so, it would not be dimensionally identical to the incand Minimags.

The lack of a lanyard hole is also a feature of the Lux III AA MagLED lights.

I wonder if they altered the reflector on these?


----------



## darknessemitter (Feb 5, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> I wonder if it still has the sharp cut-off when the batteries get down. Reports of this kept me from buying the old 2AA MagLed.
> 
> Geoff


 
Yes, that would be good to know. If anyone gets one these, throw some near-dead cells in it and find out if it has moon-mode!


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 5, 2009)

Incan and lux3 minimags are not the same dimensions. The lux3 is longer in the head to accomodate a deeper reflector.

So, to change modes you twist on/off quickly, right? The sequence is High, Low, Strobe, SOS? And it resets (ie no memory), correct? After you choose your setting, you can then continue to twist to adjust beam from spot to flood?


----------



## asdalton (Feb 5, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> So, to change modes you twist on/off quickly, right? The sequence is High, Low, Strobe, SOS? And it resets (ie no memory), correct? After you choose your setting, you can then continue to twist to adjust beam from spot to flood?



Yes to all. I should say, however, that the amount of focus adjustment that this model allows is very modest. The Luxeon models, if I remember correctly, allowed a lot more variation from flood to spot.


----------



## BBnet3000 (Feb 5, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> I wonder if it still has the sharp cut-off when the batteries get down. Reports of this kept me from buying the old 2AA MagLed.
> 
> Geoff


you mean the light being regulated stopped you from buying it? what lights do you use?

hell thats one of the PROs of using nimhs


----------



## Cydonia (Feb 5, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> I wonder if it still has the sharp cut-off when the batteries get down. Reports of this kept me from buying the old 2AA MagLed.



Yep - put me off too. You're in a dark place looking for something when suddenly, without warning, the light dies out and extinguishes itself. In other more tricky situations that is an outright menace and danger. The other thing was that the Lux III LED could pop off the driver _sometimes_ if dropped. Not held in place very well at all. The lack of lanyard hole. These sorts of idiotic design oversights





Just for the record, I'll never buy any LED product Maglite makes. (Especially with this strobe and SOS mode junk - a complete capitulation by Mag!)
I mean, first thing you would have to do is try and get a good LED in there :laughing: 
(All the trouble I went to upgrading four of their MagLED's was enough for me. Been there done that BS.)

But it's a great light for normal people though


----------



## asdalton (Feb 5, 2009)

BBnet3000 said:


> you mean the light being regulated stopped you from buying it? what lights do you use?
> 
> hell thats one of the PROs of using nimhs



No, he means this:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_minimagled.htm

In other words, _no output_ when the light drops out of regulation.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 5, 2009)

Since it is a multi-mode I'd bet it just drops into a lower mode.


----------



## Marduke (Feb 5, 2009)

BBnet3000 said:


> you mean the light being regulated stopped you from buying it? what lights do you use?
> 
> hell thats one of the PROs of using nimhs



It's one of those few lights that just blinks off with no moon mode. It is an excellent example of a poorly designed regulated light.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 5, 2009)

Sounds like the Rayovac two red, one blue and one BRIGHT led headlight.

When it's done with a battery  it is OUT!

EDIT: If it weren't for that it would not have made me buy a Zebra Light H30 Q5! Because other than that it is a fine light!


----------



## american lockpicker (Feb 5, 2009)

I need one of these! I'm glad it comes in silver and not that metallic grey colour.


----------



## darknessemitter (Feb 5, 2009)

asdalton said:


> Yes to all. I should say, however, that the amount of focus adjustment that this model allows is very modest. The Luxeon models, if I remember correctly, allowed a lot more variation from flood to spot.


 
Does the limited focal range at least have a good hotspot?


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 5, 2009)

PWM dimming?


----------



## asdalton (Feb 5, 2009)

darknessemitter said:


> Does the limited focal range at least have a good hotspot?



Yes. The flood beam doesn't seem to go as wide as I remember from the Luxeon version. I think that the difference is related to the position of the LED, since the reflector and head dimensions appear to be unchanged.


----------



## asdalton (Feb 5, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> PWM dimming?



Yes. But you can't tell unless you wave the light back and forth while the low mode is running.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Feb 6, 2009)

cant wait to see big waffles runtime graph on both modes! :twothumbs


----------



## sims2k (Feb 6, 2009)

Very interesting maglite indeed. I would not mind letting others borrow this one from me...so I am buying this one when I find this at our local hardware store or even Wally's place...


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 6, 2009)

Cool! I actually like the much maligned 2AA Lux III MagLED...only thing I really didn't like was the sudden blackness when the batteries got low. I hope they resolved that issue with this new version.

Damn, I was nearly positive I was pretty much done buying new lights, at least as far as the near future goes...but I might have to get one of these babies.


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 6, 2009)

I just got home from Fry's Sunnyvale with my brand new 2AA minimag led. Thanks for the tip asdalton.

The latest version body, tailcap and head seem to be identical to the older version. I interchanged the tailcap and head onto my older versions just fine. No retooling at the factory.

The color of this Rebel is much warmer than any of my older Luxeon versions. The beam to my eye is only just a bit brighter, although the hotspot is quite intense compared to the older version when focused at fifteen feet. I would say that the older version beam had a softer look to it, if that makes any sense.

The flood isn't as wide as the older versions but I put an SF F04 diffuser on my minimags anyway for a very nice muted wall of light. As asdalton mentioned, the placement of the emitter seems to be affecting this.


I traded out the new Duracells for some very tired old alkalines. When I turned on the light to what should have been high, it looked to immediately drop down to the low level. When I then selected the low level there was no difference in brightness, so it seems as though an indicator of battery drainage or conservation is a brightness level drop. Maybe time to change batteries soon, huh?.

Strobe and SOS...well, for me...they're just fun to play with. And my nephews actually dig the PWM (it just looks cool)

Overall, I like how they've updated the light. Could be better...could be worse...but at least its change. The lights do what they are meant to do and IMHO are amazingly reliable. I personally like Mags whether they are modded or in some cases stock.

-JB


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 6, 2009)

Good to hear it goes to the low mode when the batteries are low. Now on to Mag's bold claim on their choice of LED (I'll try to find the source on here in a minute) "blowing Crees out of the water". Are they just full of s errr stuff or are they just using the 60s at first and planning on upgrading later to 80+ (which yeah still isn't blowing Crees out of the water, but I wouldn't criticize their statement if they did).

*Enter daydream mode* What if they were doing just that and maybe there's a contract or whatever for the Lux III, Lumileds will let Mag use 60s until the end of that and then when they start with 80+ they'll be able to get good ouput and runtime to make an LED Soli without worries to "succumbing to fads".

Stop laughing, I swear I'm NOT drunk!


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Feb 6, 2009)

how much more efficent is the rebel 60 than the lux3. i thought the rebel 60 meant it was 60 lumens per watt, and the lux 3 was already 40-50. what other benefits are there to the switch to rebel. is the tint a little warmer too?


----------



## Mr_Light (Feb 6, 2009)

They haven't included the annoying auto-shut-off timer that the IQ switch had? The package would mention this "feature" if it was included.


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 6, 2009)

Mr_Light said:


> They haven't included the annoying auto-shut-off timer that the IQ switch had? The package would mention this "feature" if it was included.



The IQ switch is a Nite Ize product, and totally unrelated to Mag Instruments. The new MagLed has nothing to do with the IQ switch.


----------



## AvroArrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Interesting development from Mag... probably won't see these show up in Canada for a while. I do have a question though... that "060" marking on the pill/board may or may not mean it's a Rebel 60. I just checked Lumileds site and the Rebel datasheet and they don't make a Rebel 60. Well... not exactly. They make Cool & Neutral White in 40, 50, 70, 80, 90, 100 and Warm White in 40, 50, 60. I find the hole where the Cool/Neutral White 60 should be kind of curious. And since asdalton said one of his MM was definitely on the cooler side, I don't think Mag is using the warm white rebel.


----------



## Pöbel (Feb 6, 2009)

somebody measure the current and compare it to a novatac or hds on 60lm level.

I guess it's just an rebel 80 or 100 running at 60lumens. If current draw is below 350mA and it's as bright as a know 60lm light (not FENIX or china lumens) than this might be the case.


----------



## metlarules (Feb 6, 2009)

It may be a Rebel 090 instead of a 060.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 6, 2009)

Simple solution would be to look at the die and see if it's got the TFFC waffle. Riverock for a fact has Rebel 50s in their lights, so we know they exist.


----------



## greenLED (Feb 6, 2009)

likeguymontag said:


> The IQ switch is a Nite Ize product, and totally unrelated to Mag Instruments. The new MagLed has nothing to do with the IQ switch.


"IQ Technology" is actually a product by an Australian company (IIRC). Black Diamond uses it in their Zenix IQ headlmap (and others with the "IQ" denomination), and so does NiteIze.


----------



## darknessemitter (Feb 7, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Simple solution would be to look at the die and see if it's got the TFFC waffle. Riverock for a fact has Rebel 50s in their lights, so we know they exist.


 
I think he was asking about the existance of Rebel 60's, not 50's, because the Luxeon specs sheets strangely go from 50 straight to 70. 

As for the Riverrock, I noted in the 2D Mag Rebel thread that my RR NF 2xAA has a waffle-pattern Rebel, even though the specs state that it has a Rebel 50. I'm guessing they wanted to be cautions with the specs because they knew it would be awhile before they could upgrade their lights to TFFC's (80 or higher).

But going back to the Mags, it will be pretty handy if the number by the emitter really is the bin, because then we can watch for them to go up


----------



## MattK (Feb 7, 2009)

I figured this would have been posted by now but Mag showed a bunch of new products at SHOT.

What I recall:

All of the LED lights are going to Rebels. It's a staggered release as they have to run down old Luxeon inventory first.

There will be 4 multi-level lights; the AA, a 2C a 3C and the MagCharger.

The MagCharger is going Li-Ion (3-4 Q 2009 IIRC).

Mag is - get this - coming out with a 'tactical light'. I think it was using 3xAAA. The interesting bit was the UI - it has some sort of motion sensing for mode switching. You do a weird wrist flip one way and it changes levels, go the other way and it changes mode. Expect to be ~$60 ish; mid-late summer release expected. I found the UI challenging and could never see a real tactical user wanting it; it's too unpredictable and uh weird to operate though I was playing with a prototype so it's only fair to reserve final judgement for the production version.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 7, 2009)

I think it's very cool they are finally making a few substantial changes in their LED lights! :twothumbs I've always been a fan of Maglites and spent decades believing they were the best lights available...that is, until I found this place. 

Since then, I have "seen the light" and indulged in other quality makers of great lights, such as Surfire, Fenix, Peak and Malkoff. 

But I'll always have a place in my heart for Mags!


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to these new MiniMags and the multi-mode C-cells. The tactical light sounds interesting. I bought a 2D Rebel yesterday, but no other new models were in my local stores yet.


----------



## darknessemitter (Feb 7, 2009)

MattK said:


> There will be 4 multi-level lights; the AA, a 2C a 3C and the MagCharger.


 
Multi-mode C sounds interesting. I had assumed at first that the C-cell lights would be left out of the upgrades.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Feb 7, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> HOLY SH*T!!!!! I thought I would be done buying flashlights (which could take decades. LOL) before Mag came out with something new.
> Looks like a decent product, especially considering they didn't increase the price.




Don't think most of us will ever be 'done' with flashlights, until the lights behind our eyes dim or we go blind from looking at all the pretty and bright emitters! This is in our blood and every fibre of our being, after all.

I think I might pick up a couple of these when they reach the backwaters of the UK. I hope they do colours, I'd love a gold one. 



Be lucky...


----------



## Cydonia (Feb 7, 2009)

MattK said:


> There will be 4 multi-level lights; the AA, a 2C a 3C and the MagCharger.



Very surprising. A multi level 3C would be quite a versatile off the shelf solution. Run time on low _could_ be really long. Let's hope it is a solid thoroughly tested driver design (probably exactly the same as in the AA's - I assume there will be a new multi mode 3AA Mini Mag?) that really gives a long moon mode on dead cells.


----------



## PCC (Feb 7, 2009)

I was wondering why they never came out with a C-cell MagLED. I would actually buy another MagLite if/when they do come out with the multimode 2/3C models, like I don't have enough MagLites as it is (2 X AA Mini-Mag, 2 X 2D MagLites, 2 X 3D MagLites).


----------



## L.E.D. (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmmm, looks like the "heatsinking" and emitter mounting is done a lot better in this light. If they are, I'm definitely getting one.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 7, 2009)

Cydonia said:


> Very surprising. A multi level 3C would be quite a versatile off the shelf solution. Run time on low _could_ be really long. Let's hope it is a solid thoroughly tested driver design (probably exactly the same as in the AA's - I assume there will be a new multi mode 3AA Mini Mag?) that really gives a long moon mode on dead cells.


 
Actually, I think regardless of the circuit or even just resistored, 3C cells will supply tons of hours of 10-15 lumen output on "low" (thinking of the existing Magled lux3 circuit). They'd have to botch things monumentally to not allow for that, and I don't think they will do so to that degree. Remember, Mag branding is about reliability. They don't seem to sweat exactly how a circuit performs in our CPF/lab type of analysis. They favor real life comparisons, like: the new models are brighter, more modes, more reliable than before and are optomized for long runtime while using standard alks. That, and they have intelligently kept their overall design shape trademarks and abilities intact, a critical business point. That's what will matter, and rightly so, to non-CPFers.

I am actually quite interested in their new Magcharger design. If they are going li-ion/led, I wonder about the form factor. Strion-esque, or perhaps more like a 7060 or T4.

I am also wondering how the C cell models will change in multimode. The head twist won't work; I'm assuming it will have a UI more like a Dereelight. Half click till you get to the desired mode, then fully depress to lock the light on.


----------



## MattK (Feb 7, 2009)

New Magcharger looks just like the old - only difference I can recall I think is the battery tube might be slightly skinnier - they wouldn't let me take it apart to see the battery pack. I took apart the 2C demo model and they didn't appreciate it so I stopped disassembling their lights after that and let them do their demo.

Yes, the UI was all with the switch; IIRC it was half clicks then click to lock as you describe.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 7, 2009)

interesting!! thanks all for sharing. It can't hurt to have another option to pick from.:twothumbs


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 7, 2009)

LOL!! "Hey buddy, you don't mind if I look down your tube and peek at your batteries, do ya?"

Tony Maglica  MattK

Ah, so they're keeping the same basic shape then. I also find it interesting that Mag seems to be splitting their target market segment somewhat for their C and D cell lights; it sounds like the C's will be multimode, and the D's single. Unless they produce both versions for C's and D's.


----------



## MattK (Feb 7, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Tony Maglica  MattK




LOL - well played.

I don't totally understand the reasoning but IIRC from my conversation at SHOT the D's won't have the multi-level, only those C's. I don't remember if there will be single-level C models.

Oh - focusing and head design is now totally different but I cannot explain in detail as they didn't want me taking apart any more lights .


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Feb 7, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> I wonder if it still has the sharp cut-off when the batteries get down. Reports of this kept me from buying the old 2AA MagLed.
> 
> Geoff



The exact reason I dumped mine in favour of my Fenix L1T...

I can't really see myself going back to Maglite for this model though, as it still seems slightly behind the Fenix (larger, no clicky/momentary, lower high) but it is a major step in the right direction - for someone unsure and happier with teh big brands you won't really find anyone as obvious a choice as Maglite, so if the light is anywhere near competitive/workable, I can see it doing well.

Heres hoping they also try and price it a bit better than the previous led model too, which was one big reason nobody went for it in the same way (my L1T was the same price, and also blows it out the water techwise)...


----------



## HKJ (Feb 7, 2009)

I will probably get one when they show up around here, but I do not expect it to compete with my Fenix light or any other of the better light that I have. According to this thread here they are still behind on the led they uses and the UI is not the worlds best. The surface threatment is also below most of my lights (Mag do not uses HA on their light).


----------



## JamisonM (Feb 7, 2009)

MattK said:


> Oh - focusing and head design is now totally different but I cannot explain in detail as they didn't want me taking apart any more lights .


Does it still involve having the light source moved up and down through the reflector buy its cam or are they using optics?


----------



## rockz4532 (Feb 7, 2009)

jasonsmaglites said:


> how much more efficent is the rebel 60 than the lux3. i thought the rebel 60 meant it was 60 lumens per watt, and the lux 3 was already 40-50. what other benefits are there to the switch to rebel. is the tint a little warmer too?


 The Rebel 60 is 60 lumens - 350 mA, I dont know about the Lux III though.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 8, 2009)

rockz4532 said:


> The Rebel 60 is 60 lumens - 350 mA, I dont know about the Lux III though.



45?

60 @ 700mA from Lumiled's site for the III.


----------



## darknessemitter (Feb 8, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> I also find it interesting that Mag seems to be splitting their target market segment somewhat for their C and D cell lights; it sounds like the C's will be multimode, and the D's single. Unless they produce both versions for C's and D's.


 
Maybe they're assuming that power conservation won't be as critical with the D-cells.


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 8, 2009)

if the '060' is lumens and not bin, does that mean they'll be selling light engines in the future... say marked with '200'?


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> if the '060' is lumens and not bin, does that mean they'll be selling light engines in the future... say marked with '200'?



It's definately the bin. Interesting thing (someone may have mentioned this in this or the 2D Mag thread) is that the Rebel 60 appears as if it's only available in warm white on Lumiled's website.


----------



## Stainz (Feb 8, 2009)

I was in my local WallyWorld yesterday... it'll be a while before those new AA MagLEDs replace the 'old' 3W Luxeon versions there, I suppose. Still, comparing them to the PRC-made Duracell 2xAA, which I am sure is brighter (Cree), I can't help but wonder which one I'd buy, if I was new on the scene. I'd probably buy the MagLED - brand recognition, Al cased, made here, etc, are all important. More so is the $5 cheaper price - both with Duracells!

Mag just had the bad luck of joining the LED flashlight revolution at the start of it's meteoric rise in emitter efficiency/output - and decided to keep their designed lights reverse engineerable. Love 'em or leave 'em, they are nicely made for the money. I've had a 3xAA MagLED and 2 & 3 D-cell units - assuring handfuls in the middle of the night. Plastic lenses take bumps better, twist switches are virtually idiot-proof, etc. I'll get a new one when I find one... it won't replace my S-Fs, but it'll have a home.

Thanks for all of the info!

Stainz


----------



## download (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope they will finally put a real heatsink into Mag C light, I hope


----------



## metlarules (Feb 8, 2009)

The new minimag modules and the new c and d cell modules look to be the same.


----------



## MattK (Feb 8, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> if the '060' is lumens and not bin, does that mean they'll be selling light engines in the future... say marked with '200'?



060, 080, 90, 100 etc are bins but also represent lumens at 1W/350mah. So a Rebel 90 will make 90L at 350mah of current.


----------



## metlarules (Feb 8, 2009)

Can someone who has the new minimag take current draw readings at low and high modes? Thanks!


----------



## rockz4532 (Feb 8, 2009)

metlarules said:


> The new minimag modules and the new c and d cell modules look to be the same.


 they now have 060 dropins?


----------



## metlarules (Feb 8, 2009)

Not that I know of. I was referring to the pictures of both.


----------



## JamisonM (Feb 8, 2009)

metlarules said:


> The new minimag modules and the new c and d cell modules look to be the same.


They practically are. I took the LED/driver module out my 3AA minimag and put it in my new 2D maglite. I took the LED/driver module out of my 2D maglite and put it in my 3AA minimag. Both work fine, but I wouldn't run the rebel from my 2D maglite in the 3AA minimag for long. The only real difference is that the new rebel module doesn't the long flat sides like the old luxeon III modules does. This make the little plastic insert that hold in the luxeon III module in the minimag useless.


----------



## MattK (Feb 8, 2009)

According to the person I spoke no rebel drop-ins available or currently planned anything is possible.


----------



## LukeA (Feb 9, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> It's definately the bin. Interesting thing (someone may have mentioned this in this or the 2D Mag thread) is that the Rebel 60 appears as if it's only available in warm white on Lumiled's website.



Also from that thread: The Rebels in the new Mags are TFFC. There is no 060 TFFC Rebel, so this one is almost certainly a 090.


----------



## Blue72 (Feb 9, 2009)

How does this compare to the old minimagled as far as throw?


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 9, 2009)

LukeA said:


> Also from that thread: The Rebels in the new Mags are TFFC. There is no 060 TFFC Rebel, so this one is almost certainly a 090.



This is insane, not only did they release this without CPF having much knowledge about it, but they are winning in "Stump the Flashaholics"!


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 9, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> This is insane, not only did they release this without CPF having much knowledge about it, but they are winning in "Stump the Flashaholics"!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 9, 2009)

I depends on which way you read it on a 2D I got today.

There is a sort of a dash behind the 0 that I _think_ is last making this one a 60......


----------



## Long RunTime (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 10, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I depends on which way you read it on a 2D I got today.
> 
> There is a sort of a dash behind the 0 that I _think_ is last making this one a 60......



The dash kind of looks too low relative to the 0 if it is -090, it just looks upside down


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, enough subjective information. Will someone who owns one of these new Mini Mags please do a simple current draw check with fresh batteries so we can get an idea about the circuit. Remove the tailcap and use a DMM to measure current from the batteries. After that it would be nice to do another current draw check after about 1/2 hour continuous runtime. One thing that is nice about being a flashaholic is getting some good objective info about our flashlights. Of course, better yet would be a nice runtime plot using a lightmeter........ :devil:

Bill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 10, 2009)

On mine the dash is not perfectly behind (or in front of the O).

If you think of it as behind, it is up a bit from centered and overlaps the 0 by a bit.

Consequently it's a bit low and overlap if it is meant to be -090.

In any case it SMOKES the Luxeon Magleds HANDILY!


----------



## GPB (Feb 10, 2009)

anyone know of an online retailer that has these ? I have driven all over looking for these and can't find them anywhere !!


----------



## outersquare (Feb 11, 2009)

i've seen them at a couple home depots already

btw, how do you remove the LED module from the minimag


----------



## metlarules (Feb 11, 2009)

Bump for an online retailer.:twothumbs


----------



## Blue72 (Feb 11, 2009)

I wonder how the Rebel Mini MagLED compares to the terralux tle-5ex dropin


----------



## rockz4532 (Feb 11, 2009)

On the 2D thread, it is almost certainly a 090 rebel. The 060 is not made in TFFC. if the emitter in the 2AA looks like a wafle, then it is 090.


----------



## gswitter (Feb 11, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Ok, enough subjective information. Will someone who owns one of these new Mini Mags please do a simple current draw check with fresh batteries so we can get an idea about the circuit. Remove the tailcap and use a DMM to measure current from the batteries. After that it would be nice to do another current draw check after about 1/2 hour continuous runtime. One thing that is nice about being a flashaholic is getting some good objective info about our flashlights. Of course, better yet would be a nice runtime plot using a lightmeter........ :devil:


On fresh Duracells, I measure 480mA on high and 110mA on low.
_
Edit: And on rested Eneloops (ZTS: 80%, MM: 2.576V), I get 390mA on high and 80mA on low._


----------



## rp42995 (Feb 11, 2009)

got one today I am impressed for $20 its a good light for the money


----------



## outersquare (Feb 12, 2009)

i got one, yeah for a $20 mass market item and US made, it is very good.

The beam pattern is more smooth than new 2D also.

i know almost no one here will say it, but these new mag products are very good.


----------



## metlarules (Feb 12, 2009)

gswitter said:


> On fresh Duracells, I measure 480mA on high and 110mA on low.
> 
> _Edit: And on rested Eneloops (ZTS: 80%, MM: 2.576V), I get 390mA on high and 80mA on low._


I wonder if the module in the d cells pull the same or close current. Can you imagine the runtime on 2d cells on low?


----------



## Blue72 (Feb 12, 2009)

metlarules said:


> I wonder if the module in the d cells pull the same or close current. Can you imagine the runtime on 2d cells on low?



I might be mistaken but I would not be surprised if you could get 20 hours on low with the new minimag with AA cells


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 12, 2009)

metlarules said:


> I wonder if the module in the d cells pull the same or close current. Can you imagine the runtime on 2d cells on low?


 
The module in the D cell pulls more current than the MM one does. I have both.

The D module starts pulling 1.2A and within the first couple of minutes falls to around 750ma where it remains (I did a 30 minute run using nimh D's). The MM module pulls 520ma on the included alks and 470ma on rested Eneloops. On low, alks pushed 120ma, the Eneloops 110ma. The draw when on blink was miniscule, averaging around 20ma, hard to say. On nimh, the light should get around 4hrs on high, and 18hrs on low. Low level runtime on alks should be even higher, while the runtime on high would probably be somewhat lower.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 12, 2009)

gswitter said:


> On fresh Duracells, I measure 480mA on high and 110mA on low.
> _
> Edit: And on rested Eneloops (ZTS: 80%, MM: 2.576V), I get 390mA on high and 80mA on low._



Was wondering if you could give a figure for Eneloops that are about 1.38 X2, which is voltage of my Eneloops rested after a full charge, and before using them.

Bill


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Did a 15 min burn on high; the current draw on nimh was 350ma.


----------



## gswitter (Feb 12, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> gswitter said:
> 
> 
> > On fresh Duracells, I measure 480mA on high and 110mA on low.
> ...


With flesh Eneloops (MM: 2.90V), I get 470mA on high and 110mA on low.


----------



## GPB (Feb 12, 2009)

This may sound like a silly question.....but how do you measure the current at the tailcap ? I have a multi-meter, but am not sure how to go about it.


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 12, 2009)

GPB said:


> This may sound like a silly question.....but how do you measure the current at the tailcap ? I have a multi-meter, but am not sure how to go about it.



Current is measured with the meter in series with the circuit. Connect one probe to the flashlight body and the other to the negative end of the battery stack.


----------



## GPB (Feb 12, 2009)

So the circuit has to go through my meter ??


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 12, 2009)

GPB said:


> So the circuit has to go through my meter ??



(For a standard meter) the current _must_ go through your meter. There are "clamp ammeters" but those are a topic for another day. BTW, it's not a silly question, it's a good question, and it's a beginner question. There's a big difference.


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link...I as well, know very little as far as testing with my MM. All I have been using it for (for years!), is testing batteries!


----------



## tnforever (Feb 13, 2009)

Is the Fry's in Sunnyvale the one off of Central Expy?

The closest one to my house is the one in Palo Alto...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 13, 2009)

Toohotruk, make the connections after removing the tailcap leaving the batteries in the light with the light standing on its head. Touch the + to the top or threads of the open body, and the - to the negative end of the exposed battery. I am being sort of redundant here because the first time I did this nobody had said to remove the tailcap, and I was very unfamiliar with use of a DMM, and having the current go through the DMM after setting the DMM to the 10 or 20 A setting for DC current, and moving the positive probe (red) to the 10 or 20 amp imput.

Bill


----------



## willrx (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting that!:twothumbs


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 14, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Toohotruk, make the connections after removing the tailcap leaving the batteries in the light with the light standing on its head. Touch the + to the top or threads of the open body, and the - to the negative end of the exposed battery. I am being sort of redundant here because the first time I did this nobody had said to remove the tailcap, and I was very unfamiliar with use of a DMM, and having the current go through the DMM after setting the DMM to the 10 or 20 A setting for DC current, and moving the positive probe (red) to the 10 or 20 amp imput.
> 
> Bill



Thanks, that's very helpful! I'll give that a try when I get a chance.


----------



## richardcpf (Feb 14, 2009)

They should stop comparing LED lights with incans... It has no sense to compare new with a two hundred years old tech.

Now if they draw a lumens/runtime chart so people can have reference of how bright it is, would be so much better.


----------



## andreah (Mar 3, 2009)

Can I have the part number?
I have a Fry's Electronics store close to my house.


----------



## chmsam (Mar 3, 2009)

Some info to help identify the new mini mag Rebel LED's (some of which has been posted elsewhere).

The serial numbers for the mini mag Rebel LED's look like they start with "2T" (on a gray one anyway), the packaging is very different, and these also have a deeper reflector than the previous version. No color body options yet, and in stores I personally have only seen them in gray (but black ones are probably out there too). For a gray one, the UPC is 38739 53042, the model number is SP2209HJ, and the part number is 153-000-052.


----------



## andreah (Mar 3, 2009)

I need the Fry's Electronics store part number.


----------



## andreah (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok...they didn't have it, it was the old one.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 3, 2009)

Were the 1st generation Mini Mag LEDs the LUX III version? I could have sworn the first version was just a common Nichea LED. I have the original 2AA LED minimag. It also has the problem of abruptly shutting off if the battery level drops to a certain point.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 3, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Were the 1st generation Mini Mag LEDs the LUX III version?
> 
> *-- Yes, they were.*
> 
> ...


 
_


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 3, 2009)

andreah said:


> Anyone from Sunnyvale can buy a black one for me?



I just bought one from my local Home Depot and am impressed with the new multi mode mini mag so far.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 3, 2009)

Are the multi mode Mini Mags the same size factor or the Lux III mags or did they go back to the more preferable original incandescent size?


----------



## andreah (Mar 3, 2009)

@Bruce B: Can you post the part number please?


----------



## Marduke (Mar 4, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Are the multi mode Mini Mags the same size factor or the Lux III mags or did they go back to the more preferable original incandescent size?



Same size as gen1 LED MiniMag's.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 4, 2009)

andreah said:


> @Bruce B: Can you post the part number please?
> Thanks



I wish I had the part number on me.
I actually returned it about an hour ago.
It kept going from high to low with out me adjusting the light. 
While I am impressed with the light, I really needed the gas money.

I will probably go back and purchase it again once I get paid this week.
I'll try to remember to save the part number for you.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 4, 2009)

andreah said:


> @Bruce B: Can you post the part number please?
> Thanks



Look a few posts above yours...


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 4, 2009)

chmsam said:


> The serial numbers for the mini mag Rebel LED's look like they start with "2T" (on a gray one anyway), the packaging is very different, and these also have a deeper reflector than the previous version. No color body options yet, and in stores I personally have only seen them in gray (but black ones are probably out there too). For a gray one, the UPC is 38739 53042, the model number is SP2209HJ, and the part number is 153-000-052.



andreah, 

here is the information you are looking for. It was originally posted by *chmsam*. If this isn't the information you are looking for, let me know and I can get the information for you from my local Home Depot.


----------



## andreah (Mar 4, 2009)

Pardon, I tough every store had a different part number.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 4, 2009)

andreah said:


> Pardon, I tough every store had a different part number.
> Thanks, I'll look better tomorrow.



Each store does have different part numbers for their inventory. They are known as Stock Keeping Units (SKUs) which is common terminology for unique numeric identifiers for inventory and catalogs. I am not sure if the packaging serial number are similar to the individual stores SKUs or not. 

I will however go to my local Home Depot and check out the store's SKU for you as well as the packaging numbers too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 4, 2009)

SKUs vary from store to store, but UPCs (Universal Product Codes) or bar code numbers are the same for any given product. If someone would post the UPC code, it would be the same number at any retailer.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 4, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> SKUs vary from store to store, but UPCs (Universal Product Codes) or bar code numbers are the same for any given product. If someone would post the UPC code, it would be the same number at any retailer.



I'll try to get that UPC code tomorrow along with the product SKU as well if I have time and post them here.


----------



## darknessemitter (Mar 4, 2009)

chmsam said:


> Some info to help identify the new mini mag Rebel LED's (some of which has been posted elsewhere).
> 
> The serial numbers for the mini mag Rebel LED's look like they start with "2T" (on a gray one anyway), the packaging is very different, and these also have a deeper reflector than the previous version. No color body options yet, and in stores I personally have only seen them in gray (but black ones are probably out there too). For a gray one, the UPC is 38739 53042, the model number is SP2209HJ, and the part number is 153-000-052.


 
Do you mean that the Rebel MiniMagLED has a deeper reflector than the Lux III MiniMagLED, or did you just mean that it is deeper than the incan MiniMag?


----------



## andreah (Mar 4, 2009)

Bruce B said:


> I wish I had the part number on me.
> I actually returned it about an hour ago.
> It kept going from high to low with out me adjusting the light.
> While I am impressed with the light, I really needed the gas money.
> ...


Should I buy it since you already had some problems?
Also, this one would be my 1st Maglite...


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 4, 2009)

andreah said:


> Should I buy it since you already had some problems?
> Also, this one would be my 1st Maglite...



I think I just got a defective one.
It also had scratches all over the plastic lens. 
I am going to be buying a new one though.

I wouldn't worry about it.
Go buy one, you'll like it.


----------



## chmsam (Mar 4, 2009)

Okey dokey, folks, looks like there is some confusion so, here goes...

1). the UPC, Part Number, and Model Number for the gray/pewter/silver -- some people call the colors by different names but since the D cell version I looked at had a part number that ended in "GY" I figure it and the AA (same color) could probably both be called gray, but who cares? -- are listed in Post #136 in this thread. Those numbers are probably/might be/could be different for the black ones. 

I do not have any numbers for the black ones.

2). the UPC (the "U" stands for "universal"), Part Number (as assigned by Maglite), and the Model Number (also as assigned by Maglite) should be the same for the same model (that is to say the _exact same model_, with the same color, size, etc., etc.). If _anything_ is different (model or color or size, etc.) those numbers could be different. 

3). SKU's are different. They are assigned by the company selling the product (Lowes, Sears, Home Depot, etc.) and while those numbers will be the same from store to store within that company (say, at a Sears in Florida and at a Sears in Ohio), they _will not_ be the same for an identical product in _different_ companies (Sears won't have an SKU the same as one at Home Depot). Example: an SKU for a product at Sears will not be the same for an identical one at Lowes, but the UPC, Model Number, and Part Number should be the same at both companies. 

Think of it this way -- the make, model, and VIN (like a UPC, model, or part number) for your car will be the same if that car is registered in NY or California, but the license plate number (like an SKU) would be different. 

If you have all of those numbers for the product all but the dumbest of clerks ought to be able to find something. 

4). No, I do not have SKU's for any products or for any company.

5). the reflector is deeper on the Rebel model that on the previous LED model but the overall dimensions are very, very close, if not identical (and, no, I didn't measure any of them). The Rebel version, just like the previous LED version is longer than the incan model.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tnforever (Mar 4, 2009)

Just bought one from Home Depot, 22.32+tax

This is on my sample, just a disclaimer, but some thoughts:

1) beam is tighter than the old one, it does look brighter
2) Reflector doesn't seem to have changed, but maybe because of the nature of a Rebel vs. a LuxIII, the differences between tight and wide focus is a lot more apparent
3) Beam on the Rebel is much cooler than the LuxIII, actually made my LuxIII look white

All in all, a good bang for the buck, but I think I'm returning it for another sample to see if I can get a warmer tint.

Anyone have experience returning an opened maglite? This is the first time I'm returning opened merchandise...


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 4, 2009)

How Bright are these things

Someone said it was brighter than a tle-5ex drop in, thats over 80 lumens?

Are these that bright!


----------



## andreah (Mar 4, 2009)

Nobody has it...I'll wait.


----------



## tnforever (Mar 4, 2009)

A couple more things:

1) The reflector design needs to be improved, even on widest focus on the new rebel light is leaking out the back, as evidenced by the blue reflector when you look into it

2) Low mode uses some sort of strobbing (faster than human eyes), didn't notice it until I took out a camera, and it was flickering on the LCD. Is this what's called PWM?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 4, 2009)

I saw this light today at Gander Mountain for $29.99, so I passed.


----------



## MonkRX (Mar 4, 2009)

tnforever said:


> 2) Low mode uses some sort of strobbing (faster than human eyes), didn't notice it until I took out a camera, and it was flickering on the LCD. Is this what's called PWM?



PWM - Pulse Width Modulation

The LED is pulsed on and off very quickly to save power.

So yeah, what you see is PWM.


----------



## andreah (Mar 9, 2009)

I still can't find it...sigh... :shakehead


----------



## nekousagi (Mar 9, 2009)

I bought this end of Feburary, in Japan it costs $40(￥4000）.
I thoght it is a lot brighter than previous model,but actually there's not big 
difference except low ,blink and SOS mode.:mecry:
Previous model runs 3.5hour with ene-loops.I wish high mode of this model
runs longer .Do anybody know the run time of this model with ene-loop?:shakehead


----------



## Burgess (Mar 10, 2009)

to nekousagi --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:



May i ask what your Serial Number is ?



Like you, i'm wanting to see run-time graphs

of this new flashlight, on both High and Low modes.



Can't wait until they become available in *Pretty Colors* !


_


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 10, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 10, 2009)

Saw a black one at the HD near me yesterday. Think I'll hold off for a sale.

Geoff


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 10, 2009)

I finally saw some at the WallyWorld near me...they had gray ones and black ones for $21 and change. I think I'll wait for a sale also, as well as runtime graphs before I jump on one.


----------



## UMDTERPSFAN (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if they will upgrade the standard Mini Mag Led to the new Rebel, without the multistage?

Thanks


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 11, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> I finally saw some at the WallyWorld near me...they had gray ones and black ones for $21 and change. I think I'll wait for a sale also, as well as runtime graphs before I jump on one.



Great news! Looks like I'll have to make a trip up there this evening. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 12, 2009)

My local Walmart didn't have them in stock yet. They do have a few 2D MagLED Rebel's in stock, but those don't really interest me.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 12, 2009)

Bottom Cap U shaped connector is (+)






LED Can (heatsink) 2 of these connectors are the LED contacts


----------



## outersquare (Mar 12, 2009)

how do you remove the module from the body?


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 12, 2009)

outersquare said:


> how do you remove the module from the body?



Push on either side of the led and it will pop out through the bottom.

Mac


----------



## GPB (Mar 12, 2009)

The LED looks like the same one that is in the 2D Mag, and since they both have the same voltage, does that mean that the miniMag is going to put out the same amount of light as the 2D version, just have less runtime ?!?!?! The 2D Rebel LED light is pretty bright, to get that quantity of light from a minimag would be impressive.


----------



## rmteo (Mar 12, 2009)

The Rebel MM is no where near the 2D Rebel in terms of light output, maybe 1/3 - about 40 lumens - is my guess.


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 12, 2009)

I finally found the new multi-mode MiniMags at a Home Depot store. I bought one black and one gray. They are noticably brighter than the standard MiniMag LED. I think the soft start is interesting. Overall, I like it.
While I was there in the flashlight section of the store, I saw they had 2C Mags (incan). All were black but one. It was gray. I haven't seen one in gray in a store before, so it ended up mine. It makes me think of the old chrome flashlights a little bit.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 12, 2009)

I noticed at Costco today that the packs of 2AA and D sized l.e.d. maglites had the new 2AA multistage minimag. The D sized light had the 3 watt luxeon. Maybe if I wait a while longer, the kits will have both updated lights. These 2 light kits were $30.


----------



## tnforever (Mar 13, 2009)

Just discovered it goes into PWM even in full mode when the batteries are low. I popped in some used alkalines and at first I thought my eyes were screwed up, but I popped in a pair of fresh batteries and it stopped going PWM in full mode.

Definitely worth it at $20, if they sell the packs at Costco for $30 with the Rebels, I wouldn't hesitate getting a pack as pack up lights.

I'm keeping one of the ones I have as it's a useful light for bike signaling, and I'll hold off getting a Rebel D mag (no real use for it) until they have them on sale or at costco for $30


----------



## rmteo (Mar 13, 2009)

Lowes has the 2D Rebel MagLED for $29.94. Too bad you missed the sale at Sears a week ago when the 2D was $20. :mecry:


----------



## download (Mar 13, 2009)

Any electronic expert hack the PCB, mod some components to let it draw more power from the battery.
Bright as 2D or more is better. :thumbsup:


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi:

I found one left at the Sunnyvale Orchards Supply Depot. They still had alot of the older LED AA lights there too.

And I totally like mine. We had a recent power outage and the candlestick mode came in handy.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 13, 2009)

CR123_CR123_CR123 said:


> Hi:
> And I totally like mine. We had a recent power outage and the candlestick mode came in handy.


 
I think this is a super-underrated feature around here. This is one of the things that makes the Mags such great power outtage and loaner lights.


----------



## USM0083 (Mar 16, 2009)

Orchard Supply was having the yearly "we'll pay the tax" promotion, so I heading over to look, and the new Minimag LEDs were on sale for $16.99 out the door. I picked up a pewter one, and am pleased with it.


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 16, 2009)

So whats the verdict on these in terms of brightness


Some of you said it was about 40 lumens and others have said it is brighter than the Terralux tle-5ex (rated 140 lumens more like 80-90 lumens)drop in.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 16, 2009)

dd61999 said:


> So whats the verdict on these in terms of brightness
> 
> 
> Some of you said it was about 40 lumens and others have said it is brighter than the Terralux tle-5ex (rated 140 lumens more like 80-90 lumens)drop in.




It's noticeably brighter in the throw department of a few lights that I have that are 120 lumens rated.

Mac


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 16, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> It's noticeably brighter in the throw department of a few lights that I have that are 120 lumens rated.
> 
> Mac



WOW!!!!


That sounds pretty impressive!!!!


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 16, 2009)

There is NO way that the new MM puts out 120 lumens. It is designed for moderate draw on 2 alk AAs. It may throw well, but overall output is not in that ballpark.


----------



## Blue72 (Mar 16, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> There is NO way that the new MM puts out 120 lumens. It is designed for moderate draw on 2 alk AAs. It may throw well, but overall output is not in that ballpark.




I don't think he said it was brighter, just that the light can out throw some lights rated at 120 lumens


----------



## USM0083 (Mar 16, 2009)

dd61999 said:


> I don't think he said it was brighter, just that the light can out throw some lights rated at 120 lumens



According to my lightbox readings, the new Minimag is putting out ~51 lumens, but it has a higher lux reading, 1460, compared to my Fenix L2D CE (P4) at 1350 lux, which is putting out ~115 torch lumens.


----------



## asdalton (Mar 16, 2009)

dd61999 said:


> Some of you said it was about 40 lumens and others have said it is brighter than the Terralux tle-5ex (rated 140 lumens more like 80-90 lumens)drop in.



You may be confusing it with the newer 2D MagLED. The Mini-MagLED is definitely closer to 40 lm than 90 lm.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 16, 2009)

dd61999 said:


> I don't think he said it was brighter, just that the light can out throw some lights rated at 120 lumens


 
I know. I just wanted to make sure someone didn't buy this light thinking it was far more high powered than it is.


----------



## nekousagi (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you Burgess.Mine is 20000991254 and it is balck. I bought from on line store.They have four colors black ,blue,silver and red.
They says MAG-LITE 3 Cell AAA LED Tactical Flashlight is going to sell on April or May.
I am interested in this one.


----------



## Raymond3 (Mar 17, 2009)

asdalton said:


> I found these at Fry's today (Sunnyvale, CA) for $21.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I found one at Home Depot tonight. It had the model # SP2209hj. I am really impressed with the multi mode feature, plus the focus ability. I was planning on getting another couple of Fenix AAs just for the fanny pack and emergency box in the gargage, but for that these Maglites will be more than ok. Especially with the super long run time on about 10 lms. And, they would work fine for giving to the kids at Christmas or Birthdays. Hey, I'm real happy to get this well constructed American made light, for only $22.97. 

I think that the belt holster is really useful too!


----------



## Raymond3 (Mar 17, 2009)

andreah said:


> @Bruce B: Can you post the part number please?


 
The model # SP2209HJ. That is the same used by Home Depot on their shelf labels. The skew # is 38739 53042. The part number is 153-000-052. This is all listed on the back of the package.

The one I got tonight was the last one in Concord, and their computer was confusing it with the regular Maglite AA LED. The price was listed as the same though. Hope that helps.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 17, 2009)

nekousagi said:


> They says MAG-LITE 3 Cell AAA LED Tactical Flashlight is going to sell on April or May.
> I am interested in this one.



A 3 AAA Tactical Mag? Seriously? How'd I miss that one, are there any threads on this light?


----------



## nekousagi (Mar 17, 2009)

I saw just information about it . I don't think they sell it right now.
Model number is XL100-S3017. The site I saw (on line store in Japan)says they will sell it couple of months later.I can't wait.:mecry:


----------



## JamisonM (Mar 17, 2009)

3AAA? Well, I just became disinterested.


----------



## MattK (Mar 17, 2009)

I posted about it on pg 3 of this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2824359&postcount=72



MattK said:


> Mag is - get this - coming out with a 'tactical light'. I think it was using 3xAAA. The interesting bit was the UI - it has some sort of motion sensing for mode switching. You do a weird wrist flip one way and it changes levels, go the other way and it changes mode. Expect to be ~$60 ish; mid-late summer release expected. I found the UI challenging and could never see a real tactical user wanting it; it's too unpredictable and uh weird to operate though I was playing with a prototype so it's only fair to reserve final judgement for the production version.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 17, 2009)

MattK said:


> I posted about it on pg 3 of this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2824359&postcount=72




Matt,

Are you saying that Mag showed a 2C light that is multi mode like the 2AA model that is out now? Sounds like a great light for the average person who wants a decent flashlight.


----------



## MattK (Mar 17, 2009)

Yup - That's what they were showing at SHOT.


----------



## IceRat (Mar 24, 2009)

Did anyone ever do a runtime on these?


----------



## f22shift (Mar 24, 2009)

anyone try an aspheric lens?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 24, 2009)

I tried, but the Aspherical lens REALLY works in front of a Q5!

Rebel did show a square die but nowhere near as bright as Q5.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 25, 2009)

This probably doesn't qualify being in the Good Deals section, but I did just see the new MM at Target for a bit under $20. 

Geoff


----------



## tnforever (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ Lucky, the ones I saw at the only target around me to have it (Redwood City) had them for 24.29, and they were locked.

I haven't been to Osh in a while, but if they are still $17 then it's one of the best prices I've seen yet.

To repeat my own experience though, I bought two of them, and one of them was already more purple than my current Luxeon MinimagLED. The second one was even MORE purple!

I ended up returning both of mine.

BTW, I bought mine at the Sunnyvale Fry's and Foster City Home Depot. The Mountain View Fry's also has them now.

Gonna go to OSH tmr to see what they have.


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Mar 25, 2009)

too bad they don't have their 2D and larger in multi-mode. I'd buy it. I do like the UI on the Mini MagLED. Pretty easy compared to the Novatac one I had to explain to my gf.


----------



## zenlunatic (Mar 31, 2009)

Are these regulated?


----------



## chmsam (Mar 31, 2009)

Pulse Width Modulation. Don't think I've seen anything else about the circuitry. But then I haven't heard whether this one just blinks and immediately dies like the earlier MM LED's or not either.


----------



## darknessemitter (Mar 31, 2009)

chmsam said:


> Pulse Width Modulation. Don't think I've seen anything else about the circuitry. But then I haven't heard whether this one just blinks and immediately dies like the earlier MM LED's or not either.


 
Nope, NO instant death; this one has moon-mode.

It actually seems to have multiple stages of lower output functioning as the batteries are drained. What I mean is first it dims the High mode until it's the same as Low mode, and then when the batteries get REALLY low multi-mode switching is disabled (no strobes) and it only comes on in an extra low moon-mode, but it doesn't die instantly. 

Unfortunately, the reflector design still hasn't been improved; it still loses a lot of light behind the reflector


----------



## chmsam (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought that was the case but didn't want to just post a hunch. And yeah, there's a lot of light that disappears down the wrong end of the tube. For what it is, a lot of people are going to like it. There are better lights out there but the MiniMag form factor alone sells it.


----------



## Pellidon (Mar 31, 2009)

So far only silver and black at one Wally World for $28. Patience. Must practice Patience.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 31, 2009)

Pellidon said:


> So far only silver and black at one Wally World for $28. Patience. Must practice Patience.




You're saying that you saw the 2AA MagLED Multi Mode at Walmart? I checked mine yesterday and still nothing.
I thought that Home Depot sells it for around $21-$22. That's quite a bit less than what you said Walmart is selling it for. I wonder if they'll price match.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 1, 2009)

My girlfriend gave me one for my B-day...a black one. The low level definitely uses PWM, but I'm not sensitive to it, but then, I don't notice it on my L0D either. 

The high level is much brighter than the first gen MM LED, but it's cooler white than my two Lux version MMs, both of which have the warmest Lux emitters I've ever seen.

Overall, I like the new MultiMiniMag despite it's flaws and I think it's a big improvement over the first MM LED.


----------



## chmsam (Apr 1, 2009)

Pellidon said:


> So far only silver and black at one Wally World for $28. Patience. Must practice Patience.



Neither the MiniMag nor the 2xD cell Rebel versions are available in other colors yet if that's what you meant. As for the price, shop around and/or wait for sales. It'll happen.


----------



## zenlunatic (Apr 1, 2009)

Any good mods out yet? Nite Ize should have something soon...


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 1, 2009)

zenlunatic said:


> Any good mods out yet? Nite Ize should have something soon...


The new Mini MagLED is far superior to the Nite-Ize drop-ins.

Not even sure if the new Minimags can be modded other than soldering in a new emitter.


----------



## tarponbill (Apr 4, 2009)

Just got one to replace the lost overboard Coleman. No lanyard hole, only complaint. Seems like a nice well made light in the same line as what made Maglites what they are today. It's a keeper, my new best fiend. Paid $17 on sale at the local hardware store.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 4, 2009)

Anybody see these in *Colors* yet ?


BrightGuy's listing seems to show one in RED.


States that it's the multi-level model, also.



_


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 4, 2009)

All I've seen so far is gray (pewter?), silver and black.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 4, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Anybody see these in *Colors* yet ?
> 
> 
> BrightGuy's listing seems to show one in RED.


Yes, I found some today in *RED* only.

I was a good boy and did not buy it though....the wife is proud of me


----------



## Burgess (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you, Black_Rose. :thumbsup:


That's the very first confirmed sighting !



Myself, i wanna' see 'em in* Purple* and *Copper*.



Please don't disappoint me, Mag.

_


----------



## pinecone (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anybody compared side by side with the TerraLUX TLE-5EX drop in? I've got a few old Minimags I'd like to convert but it might be cheaper to just buy the new LED version.

TerraLUX advertises theirs at 140 lumens. I find that hard to believe.


----------



## psul71 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I found a combo pack of the 3D Rebel Maglite and multi-mode 2AA Maglite at Costco today for $29.99. The 2 lights (both black), a sheath for the MiniMag, 2x AA Duracell batteries, and 3 D cell Duracell batteries were included. Seemed like too good of a deal to pass on, So I picked one up. 
Be careful when looking through the display, I noticed that about half of the combos were the older Luxeon Maglites.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 11, 2009)

That sounds like one HECK of a deal as a 2AA Rebel multi mode is $21.xx at Lowes!


----------



## Burgess (Apr 11, 2009)

. . . . and $24.88 at Wal-Mart !

_


----------



## etc (Apr 12, 2009)

Raymond3 said:


> I found one at Home Depot tonight. It had the model # SP2209hj. I am really impressed with the multi mode feature, plus the focus ability.



Could you please post high and low shots at the same time?

What's the runtime on high vs. low? on NiMH, L91 and Alks.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm loath to jump on one because I figure it will have PWM pretty bad.

Who has the truth?


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 12, 2009)

I saw them today at Home Depot so I grab'd a silver one to play with. Pretty good price and at least MAG has advanced a little in their LED lights.

*Update:*
I played with it for 5min, and I think it's a prett good household light. I can produce a very nice beam for closeup work. The threading and everything is a bit loose, but that makes it very simple to twist for mode changes. I did find I had to turn the head a little more than I liked to have the light turn on, which mean quite a ways back to switch modes. Many will like the fact that like all Mags you tighten the head to turn it off. I've now adjusted to the opposite so it was a bit strange.

The bezel was easy to remove, but I didn't let everything drop out. 

They really should have stopped at 2 modes for this light, high, and low. After so many years in the dark it looks like they were just a little too enthused with the electronic switch and modes.

The included holster is actually pretty good for a job site, around the yard, or short hike. Once inserver the light does slip in and out quite easily, but it's deep enough that I don't think it will be falling out.

Nothing really new for me to add on this light.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 12, 2009)

Does low mode show many fingers if you wave one in front of the beam, or stop/change the apparent speed of a fan?

I abhor PWM unless it's fast enough.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep, you do get the multi-finger thing when waved in front of the light on low...it doesn't bother me, but I'm not that sensitive to PWM, even on the L0D.

I have the same problem with being used to loosening the head to turn the light off...it takes some getting used to going back to the old MM way of turning the light off.

I do like this light and it is a big improvement over the first gen MMLED.


----------



## psul71 (Apr 12, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Does low mode show many fingers if you wave one in front of the beam, or stop/change the apparent speed of a fan?
> 
> I abhor PWM unless it's fast enough.


 
Low is definitely PWM. The rate seems to be about the same as my Fenix LOD on low. Hope that helps you make a decision.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 12, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Does low mode show many fingers if you wave one in front of the beam, or stop/change the apparent speed of a fan?
> 
> I abhor PWM unless it's fast enough.


Like the other have said its PWM on low. I'm not sure of the frequency but it is quite different than my L0D based on the ceiling fan test. Sounds like it could be a problem for you.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 12, 2009)

Well that tears it. Even if bright in high I'm not gonna spend $20+ for one.

I have a few other 2AA lights I like anyhow.


----------



## copperfox (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought one of the new multi-mode mini magLEDs a couple weeks ago. I DIY stippled the lower half of the reflector by covering the top with a washer. This prevented the spray paint from getting on the upper part, but the hole in the washer let it through to the bottom. So now mine has a hybrid smooth/OP.  I did this to get rid of the faint artifacts it had, but I'm very picky.

It's about equally bright as my TLE-5EX (SSC P4 variant), but the SSC has a smoother be

Both are noticeably less bright than the general mode of the Eagletac P100A2 ("55 lumens"). I wish the Eagletac's low mode was a little lower.

Edit: I paid $21.xx at Walmart


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 13, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Thank you, Black_Rose. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> That's the very first confirmed sighting !
> _


And just to tease you.... 
This is the one I bought today in a clearance bin (yes, a clearance bin) for $19 CDN.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww bloody hell!!!!

I was hoping that with the Rebels the Luxeon lottery would be over with.

Nope....mines got a reddish/pinkish hue to it


----------



## nekousagi (Apr 16, 2009)

I got a white tint, but actually I like the color of previous model.(I think it has a greener tint ).
When I use it on the moutain road it is too bright and uncomfortable even in the low mode, so I sometimes use the incandescent MINI-MAG insted.:shakehead


----------



## defloyd77 (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone try an acrylic ball with one of these?


----------



## GPB (Apr 19, 2009)

I finally found one of these at my local Home Depot. Its considerably brighter than the original minimag LED, the Energizer 2xAA (21x brighter) and a minimag with 1 Watt Nite Ize. It is not close to the Coleman 3xAAA Max. Mine has a pretty warm tint which could affect my eyeball judgements of brightness. 

Pros:
Nice tint
bright
nice low/extended run time if you needed it.
typical mag build quality

Cons:
The beam quality sucks.
when you turn it on, you fiddle with the focus to minimize dark spots, and then the next time you turn it on, you have to do it all again. I have always thought mag should have a real switch, and now that they have a multi mode light, it is even more necessary, in my opinion.
For me, strobes are a useless complication and hassle.
Instructions say no rechargeable batteries....why ??

This is a good light. It would be a great light with a clicky switch, mild OP reflector, and no strobe modes.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 19, 2009)

GPB said:


> Instructions say no rechargeable batteries....why ??


Left over from the incan 2AA instructions, if you ask me.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, that's it.


The old, original (classic) Mini-Mag,

which used an incand. bulb, simply wouldn't

function well on the lower voltage of ni-cad or NiMH cells.


That bulb was designed to be used with Alkalines.

Preferably brand-new, right outta' the package.






I can assure you that all Mini-MagLED models

perform just GREAT on NiMH rechargeables.


:thumbsup:

_


----------



## GPB (Apr 20, 2009)

I figured it would be fine, and as soon as the alkalines that came with it are dead, I'll stick some NiMH cells in there. Interestingly enough, I assume Mag doesn't want us to use Lithium cells in there either since they say "alkaline only". 

Like the old saying goes....you have to learn to walk before you can run. The fact that Mag is already redesigning their LED lights is an admission that they needed work. That's an encouraging step for them.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 20, 2009)

The new Rebel mini MagLED works well with Lithium primaries (L91) as well.
Seems a bit brighter than when I was using Eneloops in it.

Since mine has a tint that I do not like, the Rebel mini MagLED has been banished to the car.
Seriously though, I wanted one for the car anyway since it has strobe and SOS modes (the only time I actually want those modes).


----------



## jzmtl (May 1, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Since mine has a tint that I do not like, the Rebel mini MagLED has been banished to the car.
> Seriously though, I wanted one for the car anyway since it has strobe and SOS modes (the only time I actually want those modes).



Funny, they just came to Quebec and I bought one from walmart, and it has crappy blue tint too.

The output is disappointing, on high is about the same as medium of R2'ed L0D.  However the metal module can DOES contact the aluminum body directly so that provides some heatsinking, although at this output level probably not useful. The module drops out easily if pushed from top, but I haven't tried disassemble any further yet. Beam is also quite tight and not defocusable. But for $25, I guess it's not too bad.

Oh yeah, it's about an inch longer than incan minimag too.


----------



## Fooboy (May 1, 2009)

where can I get one in Charlotte, NC? 

Which retailers have them? Checked Lowes and Walmart ... ****s Sporting Goods ... nothing.


----------



## jzmtl (May 1, 2009)

etc said:


> Could you please post high and low shots at the same time?
> 
> What's the runtime on high vs. low? on NiMH, L91 and Alks.



Power draw on fresh NiMH is 400ma on high and 100ma on low, so that should translate to 5 hours of regulation with 2500mah energizer, or 4 hour with eneloop.


----------



## jzmtl (May 3, 2009)

I'm happy to report the heatsinking on minimag is quite decent. Ran the light at high for half an hour, took out the pill and it's not even warm.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (May 14, 2009)

Can anyone post a picture of the back of the packaging, with text readable? I went to Fry's and saw one of these a couple days ago and I swear that Mag claimed they "pioneered" multimode flashlights or something to that effect.


----------



## nekousagi (May 14, 2009)

I　have old and new LED minimag(black and comouflage )and it looks almost same so I remove the unit and change each other and it was posiible Only difference is unit and parts holds the unit.
So now I got comouflage new minimag and black old one and it make me littele happy.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 15, 2009)

Buddy of mine bought one and I got to handle it last night.

It is pretty bright out in the dark. It isn't as cumbersome to use as I might have thought.

It would be better with three light levels and no SOS/Strobe BS.

I did not see how the PMW was in low output as I didn't handle it that long indoors.

The beam is a bit sloppy on a white wall, but no factor outside.


----------



## Fooboy (May 17, 2009)

Got one at Bass Pro shops for $22.

Not a bad little light for use in emergencies.

Note - the SureFire F04 first the bezel perfectly.


----------



## o0o (May 25, 2009)

I would have preferred the following:

1. Only 2 settings, high and low 

Why: Strobe and SOS I've NEVER used, and I don't see the point to over complicating a system by having to scroll thru 4 levels

2. The ability to change settings without turning on and off. Perhaps a small button located strategically that only changes settings

Why: 95% of the time, I want the light to come on in low power. Why use up extra energy if not required? For the 5% of time where you need high power immediately, it would be nice if the light remembered the last setting it was used before it was turned off. Having a button/switch that only affects output setting would accomplish this.

Having said this, this is the most advanced design mag has come out with yet and I will be in for 2!


----------



## o0o (May 25, 2009)

Any plans for a multi-mode option in the full size models using rebels (2D, 3D, 4D)?


----------



## Black Rose (May 25, 2009)

One of the upcoming C models will apparently be a 7-mode


----------



## o0o (May 25, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> One of the upcoming C models will apparently be a 7-mode


 
Hmm... really want an LED C-model, but 7 modes is overkill.

3 levels (High, medium, Low) is plenty for a C or D Maglite. We don't need a ton of SOS, flasher, blinker, etc. settings to scroll through...

When will the C-Cell model be available?


----------



## o0o (May 25, 2009)

Another thing I hope they build, a Mini-Mag LED with Rebel in 1 AA size.

The 2AA LED has grown a lot bigger than the 2AA Incandescent due to the circuitry and reflector.

A 1AA LED would make the Mini-Mag a lot easier to EDC.

Give it 2 settings: 20 lumens and 5 lumens...


----------



## Burgess (May 25, 2009)

That's a *great idea*.


No strobe mode, no S - O - S mode.


:thumbsup:

_


----------



## ps56k (Jun 1, 2009)

wonder if the standard tail push button add-on will toggle the multi-function ?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sure it would, all your doing is breaking the connection for a second with either switch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2009)

Greater output, more efficient battery use, user selectable output & NO price increase? 

Maglite is on a winner here! and so is the general public! :thumbsup:


----------



## guyg (Jun 8, 2009)

I just bought one.I also have the three cell AA. It's a bit long to carry, but I like it otherwise. This new one is a pain to cycle from hi beam to low beam when you are working on something. I do like the lowpower option tho. My Fenix L2T is still my edc, while the minimag is ok around the house.


----------



## GPB (Jun 8, 2009)

Any switch will allow you to switch between modes. I put the mini mag module into a 2D mag and the regular switch works fine to switch modes.


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone know if the nite ize IQ switch will work with LED minimag?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 8, 2009)

I know it would not work with the earlier LED minis. They have a cap that extends deeper into the mini and has the ground way up in there.

Would not know about the newest mini LED but figure it's probably the same.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't think it will. I'll go grab the one in the car and check it out.

EDIT: Nope, same problem as the original Mini MagLED - spring on the IQ switch is about 1/8" too short. 
If you could stretch the spring on the IQ switch, it would probably work. 
A small spacer might work (i.e. small metal washers with a solder blob in the centre). Not sure if that would cause a short though :thinking:

EDIT 2: It does work if you put a small rare earth magnet on negative end of the battery (I used a 1/4" x 1/10" from Lee Valley).


----------



## GPB (Jun 8, 2009)

Doesn't the IQ switch have the circuitry for multi-modes in the switch ?? If it does, then a quick on-off would change the mode in both the LED module ( reduced by 75% ) and the IQ switch ( reduced by 50% ). That would get confusing after a while, and there might not even be enough current getting to the LED to light it up.

After 3 or 4 on-off cycles, you'd have both circuits trying to go into strobe mode and you'd get an erratic pattern of flashes, or no flashes at all.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 8, 2009)

GPB said:


> Doesn't the IQ switch have the circuitry for multi-modes in the switch ?? If it does, then a quick on-off would change the mode in both the LED module ( reduced by 75% ) and the IQ switch ( reduced by 50% ). That would get confusing after a while, and there might not even be enough current getting to the LED to light it up.
> 
> After 3 or 4 on-off cycles, you'd have both circuits trying to go into strobe mode and you'd get an erratic pattern of flashes, or no flashes at all.




That could be kind of interesting...


----------



## RonM (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm heading out on a 3 day backpacking trip and it's hard to believe but the new MagLED will be what goes with me. Bright enough for when I need some reach, but will use it mostly in low mode. With a translucent 35mm film canister on it in candle mode it's a nice long running lantern. 

A MagLED replacing my Fenix and JetBeam AA lights...amazing!

It's not a better light, but the candle/lantern mode makes it more flexible for backpacking. A single item that can be used multiple ways is always desirable on the trail.

Worlds are colliding.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like it finally happened...


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 10, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I don't think it will. I'll go grab the one in the car and check it out.
> 
> EDIT: Nope, same problem as the original Mini MagLED - spring on the IQ switch is about 1/8" too short.
> If you could stretch the spring on the IQ switch, it would probably work.
> ...



Thanks, I'll go pick up an IQ switch and try it out.

.


GPB said:


> Doesn't the IQ switch have the circuitry for multi-modes in the switch ?? If it does, then a quick on-off would change the mode in both the LED module ( reduced by 75% ) and the IQ switch ( reduced by 50% ). That would get confusing after a while, and there might not even be enough current getting to the LED to light it up.
> 
> After 3 or 4 on-off cycles, you'd have both circuits trying to go into strobe mode and you'd get an erratic pattern of flashes, or no flashes at all.



I have 2D module in mine so it's not a problem.


----------



## bob4apple (Jun 12, 2009)

> _*The output is disappointing*_



I attempted to boost the output on mine by using
one dummy AA battery along with one 14500 lion.

I found it to be noticeably brighter- well worth it, in my opinion,
even if it means a shorter runtime (not timed by me).


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 4, 2009)

I finally picked one of these up at a Walmart in a nearby town. Is it safe to use Energizer Lithium cells in this light? I'm asking because I plan on leaving this light in my vehicles glove compartment, and the Lithium cells handle heat better than alkalines.


----------



## jahxman (Jul 5, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I finally picked one of these up at a Walmart in a nearby town. Is it safe to use Energizer Lithium cells in this light? I'm asking because I plan on leaving this light in my vehicles glove compartment, and the Lithium cells handle heat better than alkalines.


 
I've had one of these for some months now and keep energizer lithiums in it, is works fine, no problems.


----------



## cujet (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought 7 of these (at Homeless Depot) for the contractors at work. They loved them. Come to find out, I actually like it too. It performs well enough to be a primary aircraft inspection flashlight. All the mechanics have "favorites" and they generally are some form of small, high end flashlight. The little mag held it's own against all the others. 

Chris


----------



## reneir0492 (Jul 25, 2009)

i saw same ones at target,i was wondering why the packaging was different.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jul 27, 2009)

I bought one of these yesterday for about $21 at Lowes to replace my 1st gen MiniMag LED (I accidentally dropped it about 4-feet straight onto the tail cap; the resulting force was enough to dent one of the batteries and crush the light's circuitry!). I'm pretty impressed with it. It seems brighter than the older model, and the output is closer to white then my 1st gen which my 5-year old used to call "the blue flashlight". The beam could be smoother, but I don't find it objectionable. Also, mine is slightly shorter than my 1st gen MiniMag LED and it has a tail cap with a lanyard hole.

Long story short, I like it.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 27, 2009)

So your new LED multimode MM came with a tailcap with a lanyard attachment point?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 27, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> So your new LED multimode MM came with a tailcap with a lanyard attachment point?



The new Multimode Rebel Mini Mag does not have a lanyard attachment point on the tailcap like the original MM. I wish it did.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 27, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> The new Multimode Rebel Mini Mag does not have a lanyard attachment point on the tailcap like the original MM. I wish it did.



Mine doesn't either...but *the.Mtn.Man *posted that his does, I think. :thinking:


----------



## Dork413 (Jul 27, 2009)

I bought a Minimag multimode 2AA about a month ago and it had the "new" style tailcap without lanyard attachment. I bought a second multimode minimag 2AA last week and it had the "original" style tailcap with lanyard attachment, identical to my old incan 2AA. The flashlight was also shorter. Still longer than an incan 2AA, but shorter than the first multimode 2AA I bought by about 1/8". I was able to use an unmodified Terralux clicky tailcap in it as well.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jul 27, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> So your new LED multimode MM came with a tailcap with a lanyard attachment point?


Yes, it did. I was a bit surprised, actually, because I thought they had done away with that design for their newer AA line. The number on the body reads 2R000524889 if that means anything to anybody. Perhaps someone can decipher it to tell me if this is earlier or later in the production line. There's also the possibility that it's a production mistake, but it fits fine and the light operates as it should, so who knows.


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 27, 2009)

Interesting. I bought one of the rebel minimags when they first appeared and it's the same length and has the same tailcap as my original mini magLED. 

I wonder if they were simply using up old mini magLED bodies before rolling out a slightly modified body...

The serial number on mine starts with 2T.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jul 27, 2009)

The overall length is about a quarter inch shorter than my 1st gen, so it's still longer than the old incan models.

Now my only question is where to find an aluminum "orange peel" reflector that'll drop-in replace the plastic one.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 27, 2009)

Awesome! Sorry for the false information. 

Looks like I'll be picking up another one of these in the near future.


----------



## nekousagi (Jul 30, 2009)

I checked runime with fully charged ene-loop.
It runs about six hours in high mode.(First three hours bright and dimmer but still bright enough for another three hour)
Unlike previous model this light does't turn off itself when battery is low.
So you need to careful for over discharge when you use rechargable battery.
If you use ene-loop (2000mAh) you can have decent light for at least five
hours in high mode.:thumbsup:
I was suprized it is a lot longer than previous one.(I thought shorter than previous one)
And it doesn't suddenly turn off so safer I think.
You can see the time for the battery change a lot easier than previous one.:huh:
I am not sure about run time in alkaline battery but I think shorter than that of in ene-loop.


----------



## Blue72 (Aug 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if these are brighter than a minimag with a tle-5ex drop in?


----------



## Cole07 (Aug 9, 2009)

dd61999 said:


> Does anyone know if these are brighter than a minimag with a tle-5ex drop in?


 
I highly doubt it. The TLE5 EX should be about 90 lumens. This multi mode mini mag is mid 40 lumens.


----------



## RobertM (Aug 19, 2009)

After reading through this thread, I stopped by Walmart after work and picked up one of these Mini Maglite 2AA LEDs. I must say, it is pretty impressive coming from Maglite. I think this might become my go-to power outage light with some Eneloops. I'm also contemplating throwing it in the car with some Energizer lithium primaries for all-weather duty.

If anyone is on the fence, I'd say go for it. For ~$20, it's definitely a good little light.

-Robert


----------



## GPB (Aug 19, 2009)

You could also consider swapping the LED from the minimag and the 2D model. Then you get a really bright 2xAA light that runs great on rechargeables and a multi-mode 2xD light that will run forever on low power, and still be fairly bright on high. I've found myself using the Minimag with 2D module almost exclusively lately.


----------



## jzmtl (Aug 19, 2009)

That's what I did too, with some diffuser film on it it's my around the house light.


----------



## CaNo (Aug 20, 2009)

This would be a great light to have in the glove box of your car. It is not too bright for when having engine trouble at night, and it is one of those lights that you will not miss having in your EDC, but the one you will be glad to have in a bad situation. I can see myself purchasing one just to have, and maybe even attaching it to my bike and leaving it on strobe so I do not get run over by cars during my night riding. Because truthfully, I have so many other high powered lights for head lighting purposes, and you really do not want a high powered strobe light to **** the oncoming cars off... :scowl:


----------



## hogger (Aug 20, 2009)

This may not be news to anyone who owns the new 4 mode aa, but here are the tailcap options that will and will not work on this light.

1) orig aa incan tailcap

2) nite-ize clicky (my fav because you can run thru the modes and not change the focus, momentary also)

3) nite-ize IQ but it flikkers but will give you a very low low in one mode)


4) original aa led tailcap will not work spring is too long


----------



## lightinsky (Aug 22, 2009)

All right you guys talked me into it. I picked up a mini mag rebel from Home Depot just under 20 bucks. Its daylite right now so I can't see how bright til tonight however when I compared it to my mini mag with 1 watt niteze it's much brighter and better tint. All modes work as indicated and very useful. SOS doesn't bother me as its great for emergency signaling for help. High and low mode are great. The slow strobe might be good for accidents to ward off cars from the scene. On high it holds its ground when I compared it to my G2 with a solarforce Q5 in it. I put the glass lens from flashlight lens in it that I was using for the niteize mini mag. I then put the plastic lens that came with the new multi mode mini mag on my other mini mag with niteize led. I thinks its a great utility light and power outage light since it uses alkaline batts. Not too cumbersome and bulky and overall available at brick and mortar stores. I waited a while before getting one and Im glad I did so I don't have to always use my expensive lithium 123 batts for my surefire G2 with alum head+ solarforce Q5 in it and 6P with defender cren bezel + DX R2 11836. I will report more later after I try it in the dark.

It says -090 on my led which I believe many were confused over thinking it's 060 which it's not.


----------



## nrq007 (Aug 25, 2009)

Its better to buy this flashlight from Costco. Because in just $33 you'll get this Maglite Rebel LED AA and also Maglite LED Rebel 3-D cell. Its a combo pack and worth buying.


----------



## Import Junky (Aug 26, 2009)

kavvika said:


> I'm trying to figure out which "extra" mode is worse...*slow* strobe or SOS
> 
> I'm completely sold on the E1L UI: low first, then high, then click back to low. My, we are a picky bunch arent' we?
> 
> However, I'll give them some credit for a step in the right direction. I'll just have to keep buying their incandescent models for use as hosts.


 


I really think SOS is useless. 

atleast slow strobe can be used with a traffic wand to draw more attention and prolong battery life. 

Thats the problem im having with Fenix... Slowest strobe i found was the P2D (gonna order P3D and a TK40 next order)


----------



## Probedude (Nov 27, 2009)

On sale at Lowes for $10.97. Just bought one.


----------



## milkshake (Nov 27, 2009)

yep, just picked up a red one for $10.97 at lowes today!


----------



## Jackscrj (Nov 27, 2009)

Through the weekend 11/27-11/30
the mini mag rebel with multi mode switch is
$10.97 at lowes


----------



## Probedude (Nov 27, 2009)

Impressive light output and a great price. I may go back and buy a bunch more to give as gifts.


----------



## sabre7 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sounds good-- its off to lowes for me too...


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 27, 2009)

milkshake said:


> yep, just picked up a red one for $10.97 at lowes today!


 

Me to. Seems like a great light for the money. Anyone try the candle mode they have listed on the back. Unscrew the bezel and put the tail inside for support. The exposed LED is pure flood and light stands solid. The glare is kinda bad on high and would mostly point the light up in a room as it tail stands as is but kinda cool. That alone was worth 10.99.


----------



## PCC (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought two today. One is going to college with a nephew and the other is going to be strapped to my bicycling helmet to be used as a directional light while riding after dark.

I measured the current draw at the tailcap of this light at a little over 400mA on high. I did not measure the draw on low.

I would estimate the output to be around 80 lumens but it's only a guess based on other lights that I have.

Can anyone tell me how to remove the light module? I tried pushing it straight down into the tube but it would not budge. Maybe I need to apply more force? I'll read back through this thread to see if I can find this info.


----------



## PCC (Nov 28, 2009)

Found it, I need to push harder, I guess. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 28, 2009)

to PCC --


Thank you for *correcting* that Current-Draw number.


Had me going  for a bit.


:goodjob::thanks:
_


----------



## FroggyTaco (Nov 28, 2009)

I also picked one up from Lowe's for a song. It's not bad for 11 bucks, but I am certainly spoiled by my other lights albeit they cost a LOT more. 

I definitely want a UCL lens(already scratched the plastic stocker) & if there is a orange peel reflector plastic or aluminum I am interested since the ringing is not pretty.

The best mode is the candle mode. It is such a nice subtle room lighting effect.


----------



## PCC (Nov 29, 2009)

I went back to Lowe's yesterday to see if I could find any of the newer crop of Rebel Mini-MagLEDs and they were completely sold out. The other Lowe's in South San Francisco was sold out as well. Bummer.

I swapped the LED module with the one in my 2D Rebel MagLED and it was very bright but the current draw was scary. It was pulling 1.6A on my poor old and abused NiMH cells. I promptly swapped it back.

I'm thinking of modifying mine to take a Nite-Ize clicky button tailcap intended to be used with the incan Mini-MagLite.

FroggyTaco, you could always orange peel the reflector yourself.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 29, 2009)

I finally got one, Lowe's had it on Black Friday for $10.97.

I should have grabbed a few, very nice improvement. 

Time to stuff a Cree XP-G into that deep reflector!


----------



## PCC (Nov 29, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> Time to stuff a Cree XP-G into that deep reflector!


How are you planning on doing that? I have a few ideas but need to buy some hardware, first.


----------



## zoomin0074 (Nov 30, 2009)

I got one of these from lowes yesterday and it seems to have a yellow hotspot.. Is this normal? None of the pictures I have seen appear to have a yellow hotspot.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 30, 2009)

PCC said:


> How are you planning on doing that? I have a few ideas but need to buy some hardware, first.


 
I may use a *500mA MicroPuck LED Driver* and a *Cree XP-G R4,*

I'm just not sure it will fit. There are also a few good 14mm drivers at the Shoppe like the Badboy, GD, or SOB. Just a few ideas.


----------



## Doxiedad (Nov 30, 2009)

Picked two up today from Lowes. They were on sale for $10.97

Kept one for me and gave one to my dad. Not bad for an $11 light. The multi mode is kinda nice.


----------



## Kubbie (Nov 30, 2009)

Picked up two of these 2AA Multimode at Lowes. I can't get either to cycle into any other mode other than high. Twist on-off quickly right?

Any help for a dummy...or did I get two fault circuits?


----------



## Doxiedad (Nov 30, 2009)

Kubbie said:


> Picked up two of these 2AA Multimode at Lowes. I can't get either to cycle into any other mode other than high. Twist on-off quickly right?
> 
> Any help for a dummy...or did I get two fault circuits?



Yeah just off then on again quickly.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Nov 30, 2009)

I wouldn't say quickly....Give it at least a 1/2 second. 

If I went really fast, the modes wouldn't change.


----------



## Doxiedad (Nov 30, 2009)

huh you're right, if I do mine too quickly it won't change. 

So yeah what FroggyTaco said


----------



## Kubbie (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, got it to go low maybe once every 10 or 15 tries, but no strobe mode after that.


----------



## Doxiedad (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm maybe you need to take it back then. Mine has worked fine. Bummer


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 30, 2009)

Sometimes the flash and SOS disco stuff makes me think it didn't change but it does as these are all set on high. I think the UI needs a faster change to go from high to low etc but if you hold off for a few seconds it turns back to the high on any mode. This is ok by me.


----------



## parnass (Dec 18, 2009)

When purchasing the new Mini MagLED multi-mode on sale for $9.88 at Home Depot, I noticed there were 2 types of tail caps:


gray colored flashlights had tail caps with a lanyard hole
black colored flashlights had no lanyard hole

I bought the gray flashlight with a lanyard hole on the tail cap. For a while, I used the stock tailcap as a "twisty" switch to turn on the light and switch among the modes. This let me keep my preferred focus without having to refocus the head each time.

Then, I replaced the stock tailcap with a reverse clicky pushbutton tail switch from a _TerraLUX TCS-1 Switch Upgrade Kit_. The TCS-1 switch has a soft rubber cover and a good tactile feel.

The TCS-1 lets me power on the light in High brightness mode with a full depression (until the switch clicks), then push using partial depressions until I reach the desired mode.

Note: *I don't know if the TCS-1 will work with Mini MagLED multi-mode lights which came with the non-lanyard tail caps.*


----------



## HarveyRich (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry to be a different voice here, but I don't get what the fanfare is here? So, it's a Mag light and can be bought by the public in a bricks and mortor shop. That's not too useful for most people on this forum. The internet is an easy place to shop and, especially this year, has gotten far more sales than in the past. 

I have many flashlights and most of them are more powerful and versatile than this new multimode Mag. So, what's the big deal? For example, my iTP A3 is tiny, uses both a single AAA battery or a10440 li-ion. It puts out twice the lumens on high on a single AAA battery than this Mag apparently does and has a low-low. My Nitecore D10 ramps up with continuous variability and puts out 150 lumens on a NiMH or alkaline AA battery. The iTP costs about the same as this new Mag. Of course the D10 costs more, but it is in the reasonable range for LEDs. I have both the 2AA and 3AA versions of Mag lights, purchased when they first came out a couple of years ago. The hot spot is very small compared to the new XP-G lights, they are too large for my liking, and they aren't that bright. It looks like the hot spot shown here is also small. So, why would anyone here get excited about this. Please help enlighten me? The only advantage I can see is that you might pick it up on sale for around $12 if you are lucky and persistent.


----------



## parnass (Dec 18, 2009)

HarveyRich said:


> Sorry to be a different voice here, but I don't get what the fanfare is here? .... The only advantage I can see is that you might pick it up on sale for around $12 if you are lucky and persistent.



There are Home Depot stores in all 50 U.S. states. As written in the post before yours, you can buy the Mini MagLED multi-mode for $9.88 at your neighborhood Home Depot and return it if you don't like it.

That's considerably less expensive than the Chinese lights you cited and there's no shipping delays or costs.

Granted, this isn't a great light compared with some others. I probably wouldn't spend $21 on it, but it's a good light at the $9.88 price point.


----------



## HarveyRich (Dec 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by parnass:
> There are Home Depot stores in all 50 U.S. states. As written in the post before yours, you can buy the Mini MagLED multi-mode for $9.88 at your neighborhood Home Depot and return it if you don't like it.
> 
> That's considerably less expensive than the Chinese lights you cited and there's no shipping delays or costs.
> ...


 
I think I agree with you on this. At this price point and for a non "flashaholic" it's undoubtedly a decent light and worth the cost. Maybe Mag is making baby steps toward a really good light and will do it at a great price. Only time will tell.


----------



## PCC (Dec 18, 2009)

I bought a dark silver/grey Mini-MagLED today with the lanyard hole. The first thing I did was I pulled the tailcap off and looked at it. It looks almost the same as the older incandescent MM tailcaps but the hole inside of it is not bored as deep as it does not need to accomodate a spare bulb. Also, while the incan MM has bare aluminum threads to make contact the newer design has the end of the battery tube bare aluminum as well as the mating surface on the tailcap. The threads are anodized on both sides. I still managed to get the Nite-Ize clicky tailcap to work on my light but the Nite-Ize IQ switch does not play nicely with the 4-mode MMLED. I then swapped the pill from my 2D Rebel MagLED with this one and now I have a multi-mode 2D MagLED that will probably take forever and a day to drain the batteries dry (on high it runs at 350mA, on low it's at 80mA) and a 5-mode MMLED (the IQ switch has high, medium, low, blink, SOS). The interesting thing is that these lights really show what a larger reflector can do compared to a smaller reflector. The big 2D has a brighter hotspot but less spill than the MMLED despite the MMLED pulling four times the current from the batteries, giving almost double the output.


----------



## pulstar (Apr 28, 2010)

I too got my Mini Magled in blue color. I paid a little more than you guys, since i ordered it from UK. What can i say about it? Well, i was positively suprised by it. Torch seems to be well made, it's light, and it feels like a bulky pen in my hand:twothumbs. Threads are well machined, finish excelent, everything seems to be manufactured with care. It has quite an useful beam, with very small (and strong) hotspot, but i was amazed with very bright sidespill! This new Minimag has a decent output, that is around 15 lumens on low (a little dimmer than low on my LX2), and should be around 50-60 OTF lumens if we assume that, according to Mag, low mode is 25% brightness. It throws really well, i pointed it to objects around 40-50 meters away and i was still able to se details and other stuff, even though it was a bright night with full moon.
I'm happy with the purchase, it probably won't replaced LX2 or NEX as my EDC, but it is a VERY decent light, and when you take into account it's low price it becomes a GREAT deal. My father even said to me that it will be great to take it and put it into a bagpack when he'll go to mountains. Kinda strange, i often suggest him to use my other flashlights but he's not interested at all New Minimag is a great light for non-flashaholic and nice gift for your family members. It's bright enough to get a WOW sounds from "normal" folks and since it's a Maglite it will make them feel a little proud to use a "real" flashlight:twothumbs

BTW, i didnt notice PWM on low...


----------

